# What do I need to record for tax?



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm renting a car for Uber purpose and at tax time I am going to claim that I've used it 90% of times only for Uber.

- What records do I need to write down for tax and BAS purposes? ( Note that it's a rental car and I'm not going to use it for personal stuff very often )

I thought logbook not necessary because I know what was the odometer when I rented the car and at the end of the year ( or maybe BAS time ) I can just divide my trips to that meter reading and almost accurately calculate how far I've driven with that car.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You still need to keep a log book for at least 12 weeks to establish the 90% business use.

The Tax Office advises as follows: https://www.ato.gov.au/general/ride-sourcing-and-tax/record-keeping/.

*Record keeping*

Records you need to keep include:


statements showing income from ride-sourcing income
receipts of any expenses you want to claim deductions for
logbooks and odometer readings.
One of the easiest ways you can keep records is by using the ATO app MyDeductions tool. You can:


include income from ride-sourcing activities and say how much GST is included
take a photo of receipts and enter details
indicate that a percentage is for private use
use the 'Add trip' function as your logbook.
We don't track personal information entered in the app. However, when it comes to tax time you can download what you've entered into MyTax or send a report to your registered tax agent.

See also:


Tracking car expenses
Income and deductions for business
Managing your small business records
Electronic record keeping


----------

